# Double Hang Tags, one pro, one DIY



## float3r (Feb 17, 2012)

Hang tags! So, after much research and thought, and loads of experiments, I made some decisions. Hang tags are nice, and I wanted them on my products. I got some made pretty cheap, and they came out wonderful. On the front is my logo, on the back is some blurb and my URL. Very simple. I'll have a small QR code sticker on the back as well. It just wasn't enough, though. I wanted something fancy for new buyers to get familiar with my brand. I created my design, and used items I had at home. I printed on vellum with my laser printer, and used a paper trimmer to cut my desired length. It wasn't quite there yet, however sweet it looked. I grabbed some basic grey cardstock and cut desired length. This added some fortitude and aesthetic appeal. Then I went to the craft store and for 10 bucks I got black eyelets, an eyelet setter, and a hole punch. All 1/8". I set the holes and attached to the neck label with a tagging gun. It looks pretty nice to me. It's quite a bit of effort, but I think I could knock out 200 tags in an hour or an hour point five. If you are wondering, I am leaving tags with required info and adding my brand neck label when they arrive. For other types of shirts I have appropriate labels to add or subtract as per the FTC. The shirt in the picture is just a test shirt, although people want to buy it anyway, HAH! I am experimenting with different labels and tags for other products (bags, caps, etc.) Will advise when complete. Thanks for viewing!


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

those look really nice
good job!


----------



## float3r (Feb 17, 2012)

joey1320 said:


> those look really nice
> good job!


Hey thanks! I put a lot of time and effort into just making the decisions let alone the work! I love every second of it though. Just got my neck labels in. I got 100 nice labels for dirt cheap, the bad part is... I can't sew. Been practicing for MONTHS and still I am horrible.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

If you don't mind ny asking, but where did you get the labels from?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting your experience. I've been looking at hang tags for a while myself, and just made the decision to try printing my own. Never thought about the eyelet part, so thanks a bunch for that idea


----------

